
iPhone Hackers Also Targeted Android and Microsoft Windows, Say Sources - kerng
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2019/09/01/iphone-hackers-caught-by-google-also-targeted-android-and-microsoft-windows-say-sources/#caf7a7d4adf6
======
kerng
Interesting that Google didn't disclose that Android was also exploited by the
same website that targeted iPhones.

If that is indeed true, then Google's security program just lost a high amount
of objectivity points.

